# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما صحة مقولة: (ما عبد الله بشئ أفضل من جبر الخواطر)؟

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ذكر العجلوني رحمه الله تعالى هذا النص في: (كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس)، فقال: (ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل (وفي لفظ أعظم) من جبر القلوب). قال في المقاصد: (لا أعرفه في المرفوع، والمشهور على الألسنة (ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل من جبر الخواطر بدل القلوب). 
وبهذا يعلم أن هذا الكلام لا يعرف عند أهل العلم بأنه حديث نبوي وإنما هو مما اشتهر على ألسنة الناس.
وسؤالي: هل تصح هذه المقولة أو فيها مخالفة؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للفائدة :

السؤال
سؤالي عن العبارة التالية، هل هي حديث أم لا، وإذا كانت حديثاً فما هي درجته والعبارة هي (ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل من جبر الخواطر)؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.




الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:


فقد ذكر العجلوني رحمه الله تعالى هذا النص في كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس فقال: ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل (وفي لفظ أعظم) من جبر القلوب. قال في المقاصد: لا أعرفه في المرفوع، والمشهور على الألسنة (ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل من جبر الخواطر بدل القلوب. انتهى.


وبهذا يعلم أن هذا الكلام لا يعرف عند أهل العلم بأنه حديث نبوي وإنما هو مما اشتهر على ألسنة الناس.


والله أعلم.


http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=71169

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جبر الخواطر خلق عظيم نبيل يدل على سمو النفس وسلامة الصدر ، لكن توحيد الله والإيمان به ومعرفته بأسمائه وصفاته أفضل العبادات ثم تأتي بعض الأعمال كالصلاة في أول وقتها ثم بر الوالدين وهكذا .
ففي حديث أبي هريرة قال : سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الأعمال أفضل ؟ قال إيمان بالله ... الحديث .
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وينظر هنا :
http://www.islamsyria.com/portal/article/show/9472

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا شيخنا
وأظنها تخالف الحديث القدسي: (وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي بِشَيْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ بِهِ وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِي يُبْصِرُ بِهِ ...).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك مثله أبا البراء .

----------


## الطيبوني

> جبر الخواطر خلق عظيم نبيل يدل على سمو النفس وسلامة الصدر


في حديث عمرو بن عبسة أنَّه سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيُّ الإيمان أفضل؟ قال: ((حسن الخلق)) 

عَنْ أَبِي الدرداء - رضي الله عنه - قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اَللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( مَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي اَلْمِيزَانِ أَثْقَلُ مِنْ حُسْنِ اَلْخُلُقِ ) أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ 

و عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أكثر ما يدخل الناس الجنة ؟ قال: تقوى الله وحسن الخلق ) 

غاير بينهما

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ( حسن الخلق يقوم على أربعة أركان، لا يتصور قيام ساقه إلا عليها: الصبر، والعفة، والشَّجَاعَة، والعدل )

فلعله لا يقصد بذلك ان يكون  على الاطلاق
و انما هو في العبادات المتعدية دون العبادات القاصرة
فالزكاة الركن الثالث في الاسلام يحصل بايتائها الفقراء و المساكين  هذا الخلق النبيل 
و الله اعلم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ينظر للمسألة من جهتين 
اولا اثبات أن جبر القلوب عبادة
ثانيا أنها افضل عبادة يتقرب بها الى الله

ثبت أن من أسماء الله الجبار و لها معاني:
قال السعدي: (الجبار) هو بمعنى العلي الأعلى، وبمعنى القهار، وبمعنى الرؤوف الجابر للقلوب المنكسرة، وللضعيف العاجز، ولمن لاذ به ولجأ إليه  .
قلت: وهو ما نظمه ابن القيم في النونية:وكذلك الجبار من أوصافه

والجبر في أوصافه قسمان

جبر الضعيف وكل قلب قد غدا

ذا كسرة فالجبر منه دان

والثاني جبر القهر بالعز الذي

لا ينبغي لسواه من إنسان

وله مسمى ثالث وهو العلو

فليس يدنو منه من إنسان

من قولهم جبارة للنخلة الـ

عليا التي فاتت لكل بنان

من هنا تبث أن الله يحب جبر القلوب فهو عبادة
أما هل جبر القلوب أفضل عبادة
فقد جاءت أحاديث بنفس الصيغة
ماعبد الله بشيء أفضل من فقه في الدين
قال الزهري رحمه الله : ( ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل من العلم )
وهذه الافضلية لا تثبت الا بدليل

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*  تطييب الخواطر فى الشريعة الاسلامية -مما جاءت به شريعة الإسلام: تطييب  الخواطر، أكثر ما يُدخل الجنة: التقوى وحسن الخلق، وتطييب النفوس المنكسرة  وجبر الخواطر من أعظم أسباب الألفة والمحبة بين المؤمنين، وهو أدب إسلامي  رفيع، وخلق عظيم لا يتخلق به إلا أصحاب النفوس النبيلة. ---------- وهو عبادة جليلة، وقد نص أهل المعتقد من أهل التوحيد والسنة على  ذلك حتى في بعض مصنفاتهم في العقيدة، فقال الإمام إسماعيل بن محمد  الأصبهاني في كتابه الحجة في بيان المحجة: "ومن مذهب أهل السنة التورع في  المآكل والمشارب والمناكح، ثم قال: ومواساة الضعفاء والشفقة على خلق الله،  فأهل السنة يعرفون الحق، ويرحمون الخلق، وأئمة أهل السنة والعلم والإيمان  فيهم العدل، والرحمة، والعلم، فيريدون للناس الخير. 
* *وقد جاءت هذه الشريعة بما يطيب النفوس. واستُحبت التعزية لأهل الميت؛ لتسليتهم ومواساتهم، وتطييب خاطرهم، عند فقد ميّتهم،  وكذلك يطيب خاطر المطلقة بالتمتيع، وهو حق على المحسنين، متاعاً بالمعروف،  فإذا لم يفرض لها مهر كان المتاع والتمتيع واجباً على المطلق، وإذا كان لها  مهر أخذته، فإن تمتيعها بشيء تأخذه معها وهي ترتحل من مال غير المهر، أو  ثياب، أو حلي، ونحو ذلك؛ جبراً لخاطرها، وتطييباً للقلب المنكسر بالطلاق،* مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ سورة البقرة 236*،* فَتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتِّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرِّحْكُنّ  َ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا سورة الأحزاب28*،  لماذا؟ لأن القلب قد حصل فيه انشعاب، والنفس قد كُسرت وكسرها طلاقها، فجبر  الكسر بالمتاع من محاسن دين الإسلام، لا كأخلاق أهل هذا الزمان: الذين أدى  بهم غياب العقل إلى إحداث حفلات للطلاق،----- أُقرت الدية في قتل  الخطأ؛ لجبر نفوس أهل المجني عليه، وتطييباً لخواطرهم، -----تطييب خاطر اليتم قال ابن قدامه  -رحمه الله-، وكان من توجيهات ربنا -سبحانه وتعالى- لنبيه -صلى الله عليه  وسلم-:* فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ * وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَرْ سورة الضحى9-10*،  فكما كنت يتيماً يا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فآواك الله، فلا تقهر  اليتيم، ولا تذله، بل: طيب خاطره، وأحسن إليه، وتلطف به، واصنع به كما تحب  أن يصنع بولدك من بعدك، فنهى الله عن نهر السائل وتقريعه، بل: أمر بالتلطف  معه، وتطييب خاطره، حتى لا يذوق ذل النهر مع ذل السؤال، وهذا أدب إسلامي  رفيع، وهذا مع المحتاجين، وليس مع المتحايلين الكذابين، عاتب الله نبيه  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأنه أعرض عن الأعمى، وقد جاءه يستفيد، يسأل، يا رسول  الله: علمني مما علمك الله، وكان النبي –عليه الصلاة والسلام- منشغلاً  بدعوة بعض صناديد قريش، فأعرض عنه، فأنزل الله:* عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى*أَنْ جَاءَهُ الْأَعْمَى*وَمَ   يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى*أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى سورة عبس:1 – 4*، قال القرطبي في التفسير:* "فعاتبه الله على ذلك؛ لكي لا تنكسر قلوب أهل الإيمان"*، تطييب الخواطر لمن انكسر قلبه من مصيبة واضح جداً في السنة النبوية، عن جابر بن عبد الله -رضي الله عنه- قال:* (لقيني  رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال لي: يا جابر:مالي أراك منكسراً، قلت:  يا رسول الله: استشهد أبي (قتل يوم أحد وترك عيالاً وديناً، (أخوات ودين،  وليس إلا جابر)، قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: أفلا أبشرك بما لقي الله به  أباك؟ قلت: بلى يا رسول الله، قال:ما كلم الله أحداً قط إلا من وراء حجاب،  وأحيا أباك فكلمه كفاحا، فقال: يا عبدي تمن عليّ أعطك، قال: يا رب تحييني  فأقتل فيك ثانية، قال الرب -عز وجل-: إنه قد سبق مني أنهم إليها لا  يرجعون))*،* *،  كان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يطيّب خواطر هؤلاء الذين أثقل كاهلهم الدين،  ولا يجدون ما يواجهون به مهمات الحياة ووظائفها: كالزواج، دخل -عليه الصلاة  والسلام- ذات يوم المسجد، فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له أبو أمامة،  فقال:* (يا أبا أمامة، مالي أراك جالساً في  المسجد في غير وقت الصلاة؟ قال: هموم لزمتني، وديون يا رسول الله، قال:أفلا  أعلمك كلاماً إذا أنت قلته أذهب الله -عز وجل- همك، وقضى عنك دينك، قلت:  بلى يا رسول الله؟ قال:قل إذا أصبحت، وإذا أمسيت: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من  الهم، والحزن، وأعوذ بك من العجز، والكسل، وأعوذ بك من الجبن، والبخل،  وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وقهر الرجال، قال أبو أمامة: ففعلت ذلك، فأذهب  الله -عز وجل- همي وقضى عني ديني)*،**---- ، عن زيد بن أرقم  -رضي الله عنه-:* (أنه لما سمع قول عبد الله  بن أبي لأصحابه وكان بمعزل عن جيش المسلمين، ولم يأبهوا لذلك الغلام، فقال  عبد الله المنافق لأصحابه: لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل،  (أبلغ زيد عمه، وأبلغ العم رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، كلمة خطيرة  جداً، أرسل النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لعبد الله بن أبي، جاء، وحلف،  وجحد، قال زيد: فصدقه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- (وصار اللوم على زيد،  كيف تنقل مثل هذا الكلام الخطير، أنت غلام لا تعلم ماذا يترتب على مثل هذا  الكلام)، قال زيد: فوقع علي من الهم ما لم يقع على أحد، فبينما أنا أسير  قد خفقت برأسي من الهم،  إذ أتاني رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فعرك أذني،  وضحك في وجهي، فما كان يسرني أني لي بها الخلد في الدنيا))*،* *، وهو سبب نزول قول الله -تعالى- في سورة المنافقون:* يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّسورة المنافقون8*،  صدّق الله أُذُن الغلام، أنزل تصديقه في كتابه، وأنزل آيات إلى يوم الدين  تتلى، ------- يحتاج الناس دائماً إلى كلمة حانية، ومواساة كريمة، وذلك لكثرة  حوادث الدنيا، وهؤلاء المنكسرين من الفقراء، والأرامل، والأيتام، تطييب  خاطرهم، وجبر مصابهم، والإحسان إليهم بالكلمة الطيبة، وتقديم المال، وكذلك  زكاة الجاه، والسعي في قضاء الحاجات، إنه: خطب عظيم، وأمر جسيم، وباب للأجر  كبير، كان لأبي بزرة جفنة أي قصعة، من ثريد غدوة، وجفنة عشية، لمن؟  للأرامل، واليتامى، والمساكين، وكان صاحب المغرب: المنصور يجمع الأيتام في  العام، فيأمر للصبي بدينار، وثوب، ورغيف، ورمانة، والقاضي محمد بن علي  المروزي، عُرف بالخياط؛ لأنه كان يخيط بالليل للأيتام والمساكين، ويعدها  صدقة، أصحاب المصاب يحتاجون إلى تخفيف المعاناة بالكلمة الطيبة، بالفعل  الحسن، حينما صُلب عبد الله بن الزبير قيل لابن عمر: إن أسماء في ناحية  المسجد، أمه، والحجاج مثّل بالجثة، فما كان منه عندما سمع ذلك إلا أن ذهب  إليها مسرعاً، ويطيب نفسها على ابنها، فيقول لها: إن هذه الجثث ليست بشيء،  وإنما الأرواح عند الله، فاتقي الله واصبري.* 

*عروة بن الزبير رجع من سفر، مات ولده بالعين، وقطعت رجله   بالغرغرينا، وقال: لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا، سمع إبراهيم محمد بن طلحة  بما حصل لعروة بن الزبير، فذهب إليه يواسيه، فقال: والله ما بك حاجة إلى  المشي، ولا أرب في السعي، وقد تقدمك عضو من أعضاءك، وابن من أبنائك إلى  الجنة، والكل تبع للبعض -إن شاء الله-، وقد أبقى الله لنا منك ما كنا إليه  فقراء، من علمك ورأيك، والله ولي ثوابك والضمين بحسابك، ابن لهيعة قاضي مصر  حين احترقت مكتبته العظيمة، واحترقت داره، بعث إليه الليث بن سعد من الغد  بألف دينار، الدينار أربعة غرامات وربع من الذهب، أي: أربعة آلاف ومائتين  وخمسين غراماً من الذهب.* 
*تشتد الحاجة إلى المواساة؛ لأن أصحاب القلوب المنكسرة كثيرون،-- هذه معلقة لا هي زوجة ولا هي  مطلقة، هذه أرملة، ذاك مسكين، هذا يتيم، والآخر عليه ديون وغم وهم، ---  المواساة تطييب الخاطر بكلمة: ذكر، دعاء، موعظة، مال، مساعدة، جاه، قضاء  حاجة، الكلمة الطيبة صدقة، قال ابن القيم: جئت يوماً مبشراً لابن تيمية  بأكبر أعدائه، وأشدهم عداوة له وأذى، فنهرني، وتنكر لي، واسترجع، ثم قام من  فوره إلى بيت أهله، أهل الميت فعزاهم، وقال: إني لكم مكانه، ولا يكون لكم  أمر تحتاجون فيه إلى مساعدة إلا وساعدتكم فيه، فسُروا به ودعوا له،-أصحاب  الأخلاق العالية يواسون حتى أهل عدوهم الذي كاد لهم وحسدهم وبغى عليهم  وغلبهم،--------------- قال أحمد بن عبد الحميد الحارثي: ما رأيت أحسن خلقاً من الحسين  اللؤلؤي، كان يكسو ممالكيه كما يكسو نفسه، الخادم هذا جاء من بعيد، في نفسه  انكسار من الغربة، فلا أقل من أن يُطَيّب خاطره بشيء يشعره بأن من حوله له  أهل، وتطييب الخواطر له أثر كبير على النفوس، يمسح المعاناة، ويُصَبّر،  ويقوي القلب في مواجهة الشدائد، والناس إذا ورد عليهم الوارد القوي وقلوبهم فيها ضعف ينهارون،  وقد يموتون.*

*عكس تطييب الخاطر تماماً: التشفي، فترى بعض أصحاب النفوس المريضة  يفرح  ويشمت بمصائب غيره و هذه من صفات المنافقين:*إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِن تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُواْ بِهَا سورة آل عمران120*.*

*يا عائداً قد جاء يشمت بي      قد زدت في سقمي وأوجاعي*
*وسألت لما غبت عن خبري     كم سائل ليجيبه النـاعــي*

*إن المواساة، وتطييب الخواطر: الناس بحاجة إليه عند  فقد الأحبة، والنبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- حينما ذهب يعزي صحابياً على فقد  ولده الوحيد، فقال له أيسرك أنه عندك؟، أو  أنك لا تأتي إلى باب من أبواب الجنة إلا ووجدته قد فتحه سبقك إليه يفتحه  لك، حين توفيت بنت المهدي الخليفة، جزع جزعاً لم يسمع بمثله، فجاء الناس  يعزونه بلا فائدة، حتى جاء رجل، فقال له: أعطاك الله يا أمير المؤمنين على  ما رزئت أجراً، وأعقبك خيرا، ولا أجهد بلاءك بنقمة، ولا نزع منك نعمة، ثواب  الله خير لك منها، ورحمة الله خير لها منك، فلم يروا تعزية أبلغ، ولا أوجز  منها، وعزى أعرابياً رجلٌ فقد ولده، وكان اسم الولد العباس، فقال له:* 

*خير من العباس أجرك بعده      والله خير منك للعباس*
*فإذاً: صبرك عليه خير من بقائه عندك، وما عند الله خير له مما  عندك، هذا يُذهب ثلاثة أرباع الحزن، المواساة الجميلة، والتعزية الحسنة، ثم  من تطييب الخاطر أن يقبل الإنسان عذر المعتذر الذي أخطأ عليه.*
*اقبل معاذير من يأتيك معتذرا    إن بر عندك فيما قال أو فجرا*
*حتى لو كذب في الاعتذار.*
*فقد أطاعك من يرضيك ظاهره      وقد أجلك من يعصيك مستترا                
*
*قبول الاعتذار من تطييب الخواطر، إهداء الهدية من تطييب الخواطر،  قال أنس لأولاده: يا بني تبادلوا بنيكم، فإنه أود لما بينكم، وكذلك بشاشة،  وطلاقة وجه، وقضاء حاجة، لا يأنف المؤمن أن يمشي مع الأرملة والمسكين، قال  حكيم: ما أصبحت قط صباحاً لم أر طالب حاجة إلا أعددتها مصيبة، ترك قضاء  حقوق الإخوان مذلة، وفي قضاء حقوقهم رفعة، بقيّ بن مخلد الإمام المصنف في  الحديث العظيم مشى مع ضعيف في مظلمة إلى اشبيلية، ومشى مع آخر إلى إلبيرة،  ومع امرأة ضعيفة إلى جيان، وهذه من مدن الأندلس، من بلد إلى بلد مشى،  وكذلك: فإن تطييب خاطر المشارك في الخير حتى لو كانت مشاركته يسيرة: بدعاء،  وحسن قبول، إن ذلك مما  يحمسه على الخير.* 

*أراد حسان بن سعيد المخزومي أن يبني جامعاً، فأتته امرأة بثوب  لتبيعه، وتنفق ثمنه في بناء ذلك الجامع، وكان الثوب لا يساوي أكثر من نصف  دينار، فطيب خاطرها، واشتراه منها بألف دينار، وخبأ الثوب كفناً له، كان  القعقاع بن ثور إذا قصده رجل وجالسه، جعل له نصيباً من ماله، وأعانه على  عدوه، وشفع له في حاجته، وغدا إليه بعد المجالسة شاكرا.* 
*نحتاج اليوم إلى تطييب الخاطر، -------قد يصبح المريض صحيحاً بمثل هذا، ويصلح المخطئ، ويزول حزن  المهموم، والكلام يجب أن يُنتقى بمثل: التذكير برحمة الله، سعة فضله، إن مع  العسر يسرا، بعد الهم فرجا، ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا، انتظار الفرج  عبادة، رحمة الله بالمضطرين، أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه، المعونة تنزل على  قدر الشدة، وهكذا من الكلام الطيب الذي جاء في الكتاب والسنة. [ منتقى  بتصرف من  خطبة للشيخ  محمد صالح المنجد]*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

*وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى*أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى سورة عبس:1 – 4*، قال القرطبي في التفسير:* "فعاتبه الله على ذلك؛ لكي لا تنكسر قلوب أهل الإيمان"*،   -------- تطييب الخواطر لمن انكسر قلبه من مصيبة واضح جداً في السنة النبوية، عن جابر بن عبد الله -رضي الله عنه- قال:* (لقيني   رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال لي: يا جابر:مالي أراك منكسراً،  قلت:  يا رسول الله: استشهد أبي (قتل يوم أحد وترك عيالاً وديناً، (أخوات  ودين،  وليس إلا جابر)، قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: أفلا أبشرك بما لقي  الله به  أباك؟ قلت: بلى يا رسول الله، قال:ما كلم الله أحداً قط إلا من  وراء حجاب،  وأحيا أباك فكلمه كفاحا، فقال: يا عبدي تمن عليّ أعطك، قال: يا  رب تحييني  فأقتل فيك ثانية، قال الرب -عز وجل-: إنه قد سبق مني أنهم  إليها لا  يرجعون))*،* *،  كان -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يطيّب خواطر هؤلاء الذين أثقل كاهلهم الدين،  ولا يجدون ما يواجهون به مهمات الحياة ووظائفها: كالزواج، دخل -عليه الصلاة  والسلام- ذات يوم المسجد، فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له أبو أمامة،  فقال:* (يا  أبا أمامة، مالي أراك جالساً في  المسجد في غير وقت الصلاة؟ قال: هموم  لزمتني، وديون يا رسول الله، قال:أفلا  أعلمك كلاماً إذا أنت قلته أذهب  الله -عز وجل- همك، وقضى عنك دينك، قلت:  بلى يا رسول الله؟ قال:قل إذا  أصبحت، وإذا أمسيت: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من  الهم، والحزن، وأعوذ بك من  العجز، والكسل، وأعوذ بك من الجبن، والبخل،  وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وقهر  الرجال، قال أبو أمامة: ففعلت ذلك، فأذهب  الله -عز وجل- همي وقضى عني  ديني)*،**---- ، عن زيد بن أرقم  -رضي الله عنه-:* (أنه  لما سمع قول عبد الله  بن أبي لأصحابه وكان بمعزل عن جيش المسلمين، ولم  يأبهوا لذلك الغلام، فقال  عبد الله المنافق لأصحابه: لئن رجعنا إلى  المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل،  (أبلغ زيد عمه، وأبلغ العم رسول الله  -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، كلمة خطيرة  جداً، أرسل النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-  لعبد الله بن أبي، جاء، وحلف،  وجحد، قال زيد: فصدقه رسول الله -صلى الله  عليه وسلم- (وصار اللوم على زيد،  كيف تنقل مثل هذا الكلام الخطير، أنت  غلام لا تعلم ماذا يترتب على مثل هذا  الكلام)، قال زيد: فوقع علي من الهم  ما لم يقع على أحد، فبينما أنا أسير  قد خفقت برأسي من الهم،  إذ أتاني  رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فعرك أذني،  وضحك في وجهي، فما كان يسرني  أني لي بها الخلد في الدنيا))*،* *، وهو سبب نزول قول الله -تعالى- في سورة المنافقون:* يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الْأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الْأَذَلَّسورة المنافقون8*،   صدّق الله أُذُن الغلام، أنزل تصديقه في كتابه، وأنزل آيات إلى يوم الدين   تتلى، ------- يحتاج الناس دائماً إلى كلمة حانية، ومواساة كريمة، وذلك  لكثرة  حوادث الدنيا، وهؤلاء المنكسرين من الفقراء، والأرامل، والأيتام،  تطييب  خاطرهم، وجبر مصابهم، والإحسان إليهم بالكلمة الطيبة، وتقديم المال،  وكذلك  زكاة الجاه، والسعي في قضاء الحاجات، إنه: خطب عظيم، وأمر جسيم،  وباب للأجر  كبير، كان لأبي بزرة جفنة أي قصعة، من ثريد غدوة، وجفنة عشية،  لمن؟  للأرامل، واليتامى، والمساكين، وكان صاحب المغرب: المنصور يجمع  الأيتام في  العام، فيأمر للصبي بدينار، وثوب، ورغيف، ورمانة، والقاضي محمد  بن علي  المروزي، عُرف بالخياط؛ لأنه كان يخيط بالليل للأيتام والمساكين،  ويعدها  صدقة، أصحاب المصاب يحتاجون إلى تخفيف المعاناة بالكلمة الطيبة،  بالفعل  الحسن، حينما صُلب عبد الله بن الزبير قيل لابن عمر: إن أسماء في  ناحية  المسجد، أمه، والحجاج مثّل بالجثة، فما كان منه عندما سمع ذلك إلا  أن ذهب  إليها مسرعاً، ويطيب نفسها على ابنها، فيقول لها: إن هذه الجثث  ليست بشيء،  وإنما الأرواح عند الله، فاتقي الله واصبري.* 

*عروة بن الزبير رجع من سفر، مات ولده بالعين، وقطعت رجله    بالغرغرينا، وقال: لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا، سمع إبراهيم محمد بن طلحة   بما حصل لعروة بن الزبير، فذهب إليه يواسيه، فقال: والله ما بك حاجة إلى   المشي، ولا أرب في السعي، وقد تقدمك عضو من أعضاءك، وابن من أبنائك إلى   الجنة، والكل تبع للبعض -إن شاء الله-، وقد أبقى الله لنا منك ما كنا إليه   فقراء، من علمك ورأيك، والله ولي ثوابك والضمين بحسابك، ابن لهيعة قاضي  مصر  حين احترقت مكتبته العظيمة، واحترقت داره، بعث إليه الليث بن سعد من  الغد  بألف دينار، الدينار أربعة غرامات وربع من الذهب، أي: أربعة آلاف  ومائتين  وخمسين غراماً من الذهب.* 
*تشتد الحاجة إلى المواساة؛ لأن أصحاب القلوب المنكسرة كثيرون،--  هذه معلقة لا هي زوجة ولا هي  مطلقة، هذه أرملة، ذاك مسكين، هذا يتيم،  والآخر عليه ديون وغم وهم، ---  المواساة تطييب الخاطر بكلمة: ذكر، دعاء،  موعظة، مال، مساعدة، جاه، قضاء  حاجة، الكلمة الطيبة صدقة، قال ابن القيم: جئت  يوماً مبشراً لابن تيمية  بأكبر أعدائه، وأشدهم عداوة له وأذى، فنهرني،  وتنكر لي، واسترجع، ثم قام من  فوره إلى بيت أهله، أهل الميت فعزاهم، وقال:  إني لكم مكانه، ولا يكون لكم  أمر تحتاجون فيه إلى مساعدة إلا وساعدتكم  فيه، فسُروا به ودعوا له،-أصحاب  الأخلاق العالية يواسون حتى أهل عدوهم الذي كاد لهم وحسدهم وبغى عليهم  وغلبهم،--------------- قال  أحمد بن عبد الحميد الحارثي: ما رأيت أحسن خلقاً من الحسين  اللؤلؤي، كان  يكسو ممالكيه كما يكسو نفسه، الخادم هذا جاء من بعيد، في نفسه  انكسار من  الغربة، فلا أقل من أن يُطَيّب خاطره بشيء يشعره بأن من حوله له  أهل،  وتطييب الخواطر له أثر كبير على النفوس، يمسح المعاناة، ويُصَبّر،  ويقوي  القلب في مواجهة الشدائد، والناس إذا ورد عليهم الوارد القوي وقلوبهم فيها ضعف ينهارون،  وقد يموتون.*

*عكس تطييب الخاطر: التشفي، فترى بعض أصحاب النفوس المريضة  يفرح  ويشمت بمصائب غيره و هذه من صفات المنافقين:*إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِن تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُواْ بِهَا سورة آل عمران120*.*

*يا عائداً قد جاء يشمت بي      قد زدت في سقمي وأوجاعي*
*وسألت لما غبت عن خبري     كم سائل ليجيبه النـاعــي*

*إن المواساة، وتطييب الخواطر:  الناس بحاجة إليه عند  فقد الأحبة، والنبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- حينما ذهب  يعزي صحابياً على فقد  ولده الوحيد، فقال له أيسرك أنه عندك؟، أو  أنك لا  تأتي إلى باب من أبواب الجنة إلا ووجدته قد فتحه سبقك إليه يفتحه  لك، حين  توفيت بنت المهدي الخليفة، جزع جزعاً لم يسمع بمثله، فجاء الناس  يعزونه  بلا فائدة، حتى جاء رجل، فقال له: أعطاك الله يا أمير المؤمنين على  ما  رزئت أجراً، وأعقبك خيرا، ولا أجهد بلاءك بنقمة، ولا نزع منك نعمة، ثواب   الله خير لك منها، ورحمة الله خير لها منك، فلم يروا تعزية أبلغ، ولا أوجز   منها، وعزى أعرابياً رجلٌ فقد ولده، وكان اسم الولد العباس، فقال له:* 

*خير من العباس أجرك بعده      والله خير منك للعباس*
*فإذاً: صبرك عليه خير من بقائه عندك، وما عند الله خير له مما   عندك، هذا يُذهب ثلاثة أرباع الحزن، المواساة الجميلة، والتعزية الحسنة، ثم   من تطييب الخاطر أن يقبل الإنسان عذر المعتذر الذي أخطأ عليه.*
*اقبل معاذير من يأتيك معتذرا    إن بر عندك فيما قال أو فجرا*
*حتى لو كذب في الاعتذار.*
*فقد أطاعك من يرضيك ظاهره      وقد أجلك من يعصيك مستترا                
*
*قبول الاعتذار من تطييب الخواطر، إهداء الهدية من تطييب الخواطر،   قال أنس لأولاده: يا بني تبادلوا بنيكم، فإنه أود لما بينكم، وكذلك بشاشة،   وطلاقة وجه، وقضاء حاجة، لا يأنف المؤمن أن يمشي مع الأرملة والمسكين،  قال  حكيم: ما أصبحت قط صباحاً لم أر طالب حاجة إلا أعددتها مصيبة، ترك  قضاء  حقوق الإخوان مذلة، وفي قضاء حقوقهم رفعة، بقيّ بن مخلد الإمام  المصنف في  الحديث العظيم مشى مع ضعيف في مظلمة إلى اشبيلية، ومشى مع آخر  إلى إلبيرة،  ومع امرأة ضعيفة إلى جيان، وهذه من مدن الأندلس، من بلد إلى  بلد مشى،  وكذلك: فإن تطييب خاطر المشارك في الخير حتى لو كانت مشاركته  يسيرة: بدعاء،  وحسن قبول، إن ذلك مما  يحمسه على الخير.* 

*أراد حسان بن سعيد المخزومي أن يبني جامعاً، فأتته امرأة بثوب   لتبيعه، وتنفق ثمنه في بناء ذلك الجامع، وكان الثوب لا يساوي أكثر من نصف   دينار، فطيب خاطرها، واشتراه منها بألف دينار، وخبأ الثوب كفناً له، كان   القعقاع بن ثور إذا قصده رجل وجالسه، جعل له نصيباً من ماله، وأعانه على   عدوه، وشفع له في حاجته، وغدا إليه بعد المجالسة شاكرا.* 
*نحتاج اليوم إلى تطييب الخاطر، -------قد يصبح المريض صحيحاً  بمثل هذا، ويصلح المخطئ، ويزول حزن  المهموم، والكلام يجب أن يُنتقى بمثل:  التذكير برحمة الله، سعة فضله، إن مع  العسر يسرا، بعد الهم فرجا، ومن يتق  الله يجعل له مخرجا، انتظار الفرج  عبادة، رحمة الله بالمضطرين، أمن يجيب  المضطر إذا دعاه، المعونة تنزل على  قدر الشدة، وهكذا من الكلام الطيب الذي  جاء في الكتاب والسنة. [ منتقى  بتصرف من  خطبة للشيخ  محمد صالح المنجد]*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> في حديث عمرو بن عبسة أنَّه سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيُّ الإيمان أفضل؟ قال: ((حسن الخلق)) 
> 
> عَنْ أَبِي الدرداء - رضي الله عنه - قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اَللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( مَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي اَلْمِيزَانِ أَثْقَلُ مِنْ حُسْنِ اَلْخُلُقِ ) أَخْرَجَهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ 
> 
> و عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أكثر ما يدخل الناس الجنة ؟ قال: تقوى الله وحسن الخلق ) 
> 
> غاير بينهما
> 
> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله ( حسن الخلق يقوم على أربعة أركان، لا يتصور قيام ساقه إلا عليها: الصبر، والعفة، والشَّجَاعَة، والعدل )
> ...


جبر الخواطر من حسن الخلق .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نرجو تحرير المسائل من إخواننا !
ففرق بين كون جبر الخواطر خلقا نبيلا حثت الشريعة عليه ، وبين كونه أفضل ما عبد الله به !!
وهذا الثاني محل البحث ، وهو لم يثبت بدليل صحيح غن الشارع.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وجزاك مثله أبا البراء .


آمين

----------


## الطيبوني

لا خلاف بين المسلمين أن أفضل الأقوال و الأعمال التي يتقرب بها العبد إلى ربه هي ما يصح بها إسلامه و إيمانه.  
فما لا يصح إسلام المرء إلا به من الأقوال و الأعمال هي أعظم ما يتعبد به المرء و يتقرب به الى الله عز وجل بلا خلاف .

إذا تقرر ذلك . تعين علينا حمل كلام من ينتسب إلى الإسلام في هذا الباب ( تفاضل الأعمال ) على ما زاد على هذا الأصل
للقرائن و الدلائل التي تلازم إسلام المرء من إقراره أن أفضل القرب و العبادت معرفة الله و توحيده  و ما يتبع ذلك من الأعمال كالصلاة و الزكاة و هكذا . 

إذا كان ذلك كذلك فلا يجب الوقوف كثيرا مع ظاهر العبارة و حملها على غير مقصود المتكلم لما قد علم من حاله ما دام انه مسلما انه لا يقصد قطعا / أن جبر القلوب أفضل من الشهادة أو أفضل من الإيمان أو أفضل من محبة الله و رسوله .
فان هذا القول إن لم يكن كفرا فهو ضلال بين يمنع حمل قول المتكلم عليه .

فلا يجوز حمل كلام المتكلم على غير مقصوده . خاصة إذا تبينت القرائن و الدلائل التي تمنع أن يكون الظاهر مقصودا أو مرادا له .

وهذه جادة مسلوكة لأهل العلم في فهم كلام الناس مع مراعاة أحوالهم و مقصودهم من الكلام .

و يتضح هذا السبيل جليا في تعامل أهل العلم مع أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم  في مراتب الأعمال و تفاضل بعضها على بعض.  

كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم /
 ألا أنبئكم بخير أعمالكم و أزكاها عند مليككم ... ذكر الله
أي الأعمال أفضل . قال الصلاة لوقتها ......... 
أي العمل أفضل . قال إيمان بالله و رسوله..... 
و اعلموا أن خير أعمالكم الصلاة ......
ألا أخبركم بأفضل من درجة الصيام و الصدقة و الصلاة. إصلاح ذات البين....
أحب الأعمال إلى الله ادومها
فضل العالم على العابد 

فعندنا كما هو بين ظواهر نصوص قد أشكل على كثير من العلماء الجمع بينها. لان الظاهر من سياق الأحاديث أن جوابه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عن أفضل العمل على الإطلاق .

و مع إحكام الشرع و سلامته من التناقض . سلك جمع من العلماء الجمع بين ذلك باعتبار حال السائل أو بنوع تأويل للتوفيق بين النصوص . و لم يجعلوا ظاهر النص مانعا من حمل الكلام على وجهه الصحيح بالنظر الى مقصود المتكلم .

المهم انه قد يفهم من ظاهر كلام المتكلم ما لا يكون مقصودا مرادا له.
و بالنظر إلى حاله و قرائن كلامه يفهم الكلام فيحمل على مراده .

  إذا كان ذلك كذلك و كان معرفة مقصود المتكلم بعبارة الباب ( جبر القلوب )  من ملح العلم لا من أصوله وعقده . ما دام أن ذلك لم يصح مرفوعا للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم .

قلنا أن العبادة قد تكون قاصرة أو متعدية.
ومن أفضل العبادات المتعدية إن لم تكن أفضلها الزكاة التي هي قرينة الصلاة في كتاب الله
و يحصل بإيتائها إلى الفقراء و المساكين من جبر القلوب و تطييب الخواطر ما هو معلوم لكل احد .
فإذا كانت العبادات المتعدية متعلقة بالخلق و معاملة العبد لهم لله عز وجل 
فليس بمنكر أن تكون أفضل الأعمال و القرب ما يحصل بها جبر القلوب المنكسرة. فان ذلك ( الجبر ) ليس محصور في عمل بعينه . بل يحصل هذا و يكون أثرا لكثير من الأقوال و الأعمال . 
فيكون أفضلها في هذا القسم ( العبادات المتعدية ) ما يحصل به جبر قلوب العباد و تطيب به أنفسهم فتحصل بذلك الرحمة و المودة بين أهل الإيمان و الإسلام 

فيصح اذن حمل العبارة و تقييدها بما هو متعدي من العبادات و القرب . و لا يصح حملها على الإطلاق لما ذكرت آنفا . 
و قد ذكرت هذا في المشاركة الأولى .

فان كان في هذا الحمل و الاعتبار وجه للحق. أو ما يشبهه . فينبغي أن لا يتشدد في هذا . ما دام النظر مسلط في كلام الخلق و عوام الناس
الذي لا يستفاد من كلامهم شيئا في هذا الباب ما دام ان النقل المعصوم لم يصدقه . بل لعله يكذبه و يشهد عليه لا له .
و لا يمنع هذا من إحسان الظن بهم و حمل كلامهم على أحسن المحامل فان هذا من مشهد الرحمة بالخلق. 

و الله تعالى اعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في "عدة الصابرين" ص 114 - 115 - في معرض هذا -:
قد يكون العمل المعين أفضل منه في حق غيره ، فالغني الذى له مال كثير ، ونفسه لا تسمح ببذل شيء منه : فصدقته وإيثاره أفضل له من قيام الليل وصيام النهار نافلة . 
والشجاع الشديد الذى يهاب العدوُ سطوتَه : وقوفُه في الصف ساعة ، وجهادُه أعداءَ الله : أفضل من الحج والصوم والصدقة والتطوع . 
والعالِمُ الذى قد عرف السنة ، والحلال والحرام ، وطرق الخير والشر : مخالطتُه للناس وتعليمُهم ونصحُهم في دينهم: أفضل من اعتزاله وتفريغ وقته للصلاة وقراءة القرآن والتسبيح. 
وولىُّ الأمر الذى قد نصبه الله للحكم بين عباده : جلوسُه ساعةً للنظر في المظالم ، وإنصاف المظلوم من الظالم ، وإقامة الحدود ، ونصر المحق ، وقمع المبطل : أفضل من عبادة سنين من غيره. 
ومن غلبت عليه شهوة النساء : فصومُه ـ له ـ أنفع وأفضل من ذكر غيره وصدقته .
وتأمل تولية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمرو بن العاص وخالد بن الوليد وغيرهما من أمرائه وعماله، وترك تولية أبى ذر، بل قال له: ( إني أراك ضعيفا، وإني أحب لك ما أحب لنفسي، لا تَأَمَّرن على اثنين، ولا تَوَلَّيَنَّ مال يتيم ).
وأمر غيره بالصيام وقال: (عليك بالصوم فإنه لا عِدل له) ، وأمر آخر بأن لا يغضب، وأمر ثالثا بأن لا يزال لسانه رطبا من ذكر الله . 
ومتى أراد الله بالعبد كمالا ، وفقه لاستفراغ وسعه فيما هو مستعد له، قابل له، قد هُيئ له، فإذا استفرغ وسعه ، علا غيره وفاق الناس فيه .
وهذا كالمريض الذى يشكو وجع البطن مثلا، إذا استعمل دواء ذلك الداء : انتفع به، واذا استعمل دواء وجع الرأس : لم يصادف داءه . 
فالشح المطاع ـ مثلا ـ من المهلكات ، ولا يزيله صيام مائة عام، ولا قيام ليلها !! 
وكذلك داء اتباع الهوى ، والإعجاب بالنفس : لا يلائمه كثرة قراءة القرآن ، واستفراغ الوسع في العلم والذكر والزهد، وإنما يزيله إخراجه من القلب بضده . 
ولو قيل: أيما أفضل: الخبز أو الماء؟ 
لكان الجواب: أن هذا في موضعه أفضل، وهذا في موضعه أفضل .اهـ

وقال قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في "فتح الباري" 2 / 9 :مُحَصِّلُ مَا أَجَابَ بِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَغَيْرِهِ مِمَّا اخْتَلَفَتْ فِيهِ الْأَجْوِبَةُ بِأَنَّهُ أَفْضَلُ الْأَعْمَالِ: 
أَنَّ الْجَوَابَ اخْتَلَفَ لِاخْتِلَافِ أَحْوَالِ السَّائِلِينَ، بِأَنْ أَعْلَمَ كُلَّ قَوْمٍ بِمَا يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ، أَوْ بِمَا لَهُمْ فِيهِ رَغْبَةٌ ، أَوْ بِمَا هُوَ لَائِقٌ بِهِمْ .
أَوْ كَانَ الِاخْتِلَافُ بِاخْتِلَافِ الْأَوْقَاتِ ، بِأَنْ يَكُونَ الْعَمَلُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُ فِي غَيْرِه ِ، فَقَدْ كَانَ الْجِهَادُ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ أَفْضَلُ الْأَعْمَالِ ، لِأَنَّهُ الْوَسِيلَةُ إِلَى الْقِيَامِ بِهَا وَالتَّمَكُّنِ من أَدَائِهَا، وَقَدْ تَضَافَرَتِ النُّصُوصُ عَلَى أَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الصَّدَقَةِ ، وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَفِي وَقْتِ مُوَاسَاةِ الْمُضْطَرِّ تَكُونُ الصَّدَقَةُ أَفْضَلَ .
أَوْ أَنَّ أَفْضَلَ لَيْسَتْ عَلَى بَابِهَا، بَلِ الْمُرَادُ بِهَا الْفَضْلُ الْمُطْلَقُ ، أَوِ الْمُرَادُ: مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْأَعْمَالِ، فحذفت "من" وَهِي مُرَادة. اهـ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

في مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 10 / 653 :
سُؤَالُ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ الْمَغْرِبِيِّ
يَتَفَضَّلُ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ بَقِيَّةُ السَّلَفِ وَقُدْوَةُ الْخَلَفِ أَعْلَمُ مَنْ لَقِيت بِبِلَادِ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ ؛ تَقِيُّ الدِّينِ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَد بْنُ تَيْمِيَّة " بِأَنْ يُوصِيَنِي .... وَيُنَبِّهُنِي عَلَى أَفْضَلِ الْأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ بَعْدَ الْوَاجِبَاتِ وَيُبَيِّنُ لِي أَرْجَحَ الْمَكَاسِبِ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى قَصْدِ الْإِيمَاءِ وَالِاخْتِصَارِ وَاَللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَحْفَظُهُ . وَالسَّلَامُ الْكَرِيمُ عَلَيْهِ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ .
فَأَجَابَ :
وَأَمَّا مَا سَأَلْت عَنْهُ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْأَعْمَالِ بَعْدَ الْفَرَائِضِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يَخْتَلِفُ بِاخْتِلَافِ النَّاسِ فِيمَا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يُنَاسِبُ أَوْقَاتَهُمْ فَلَا يُمْكِنُ فِيهِ جَوَابٌ جَامِعٌ مُفَصَّلٌ لِكُلِّ أَحَدٍ لَكِنْ مِمَّا هُوَ كَالْإِجْمَاعِ بَيْنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ بِاَللَّهِ وَأَمْرِهِ : أَنَّ مُلَازَمَةَ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ دَائِمًا هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مَا شَغَلَ الْعَبْدَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي الْجُمْلَةِ وَعَلَى ذَلِكَ دَلَّ حَدِيثُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ : { سَبَقَ الْمُفَرِّدُونَ قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ الْمُفَرِّدُونَ ؟ قَالَ : الذَّاكِرُونَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتُ } وَفِيمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : { أَلَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرِ أَعْمَالِكُمْ وَأَزْكَاهَا عِنْدَ مَلِيكِكُمْ وَأَرْفَعُهَا فِي دَرَجَاتِكُمْ وَخَيْرٌ لَكُمْ مِنْ إعْطَاءِ الذَّهَبِ وَالْوَرِقِ وَمِنْ أَنْ تَلْقَوْا عَدُوَّكُمْ فَتَضْرِبُوا أَعْنَاقَهُمْ وَيَضْرِبُوا أَعْنَاقَكُمْ ؟ قَالُوا : بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ : ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ } . وَالدَّلَائِلُ الْقُرْآنِيَّةُ وَالْإِيمَانِيّ  َةُ بَصَرًا وَخَبَرًا وَنَظَرًا عَلَى ذَلِكَ كَثِيرَةٌ . وَأَقَلُّ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يُلَازِمَ الْعَبْدُ الْأَذْكَارَ الْمَأْثُورَةَ عَنْ مُعَلِّمِ الْخَيْرِ وَإِمَامِ الْمُتَّقِينَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَالْأَذْكَارِ الْمُؤَقَّتَةِ فِي أَوَّلِ النَّهَارِ وَآخِرِهِ وَعِنْدَ أَخْذِ الْمَضْجَعِ وَعِنْدَ الِاسْتِيقَاظِ مِنْ الْمَنَامِ وَأَدْبَارِ الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالْأَذْكَارِ الْمُقَيَّدَةِ مِثْلُ مَا يُقَالُ عِنْدَ الْأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ وَاللِّبَاسِ وَالْجِمَاعِ وَدُخُولِ الْمَنْزِلِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ وَالْخَلَاءِ وَالْخُرُوجِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَعِنْدَ الْمَطَرِ وَالرَّعْدِ إلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ وَقَدْ صُنِّفَتْ لَهُ الْكُتُبُ الْمُسَمَّاةُ بِعَمَلِ الْيَوْمِ وَاللَّيْلَةِ . ثُمَّ مُلَازَمَةُ الذِّكْرِ مُطْلَقًا وَأَفْضَلُهُ " لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ " . وَقَدْ تَعْرِضُ أَحْوَالٌ يَكُونُ بَقِيَّةُ الذِّكْرِ مِثْلُ : " سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَاَللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إلَّا بِاَللَّهِ " أَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ . ثُمَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ اللِّسَانُ وَتَصَوَّرَهُ الْقَلْبُ مِمَّا يُقَرِّبُ إلَى اللَّهِ مِنْ تَعَلُّمِ عِلْمٍ وَتَعْلِيمِهِ وَأَمْرٍ بِمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهْيٍ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ فَهُوَ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ . وَلِهَذَا مَنْ اشْتَغَلَ بِطَلَبِ الْعِلْمِ النَّافِعِ بَعْدَ أَدَاءِ الْفَرَائِضِ أَوْ جَلَسَ مَجْلِسًا يَتَفَقَّهُ أَوْ يُفَقِّهُ فِيهِ الْفِقْهَ الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ فِقْهًا فَهَذَا أَيْضًا مِنْ أَفْضَلِ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ . وَعَلَى ذَلِكَ إذَا تَدَبَّرْت لَمْ تَجِدْ بَيْنَ الْأَوَّلِينَ فِي كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي أَفْضَلِ الْأَعْمَالِ كَبِيرَ اخْتِلَافٍ . وَمَا اشْتَبَهَ أَمْرُهُ عَلَى الْعَبْدِ فَعَلَيْهِ بِالِاسْتِخَارَ  ةِ الْمَشْرُوعَةِ فَمَا نَدِمَ مَنْ اسْتَخَارَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى . وَلْيُكْثِرْ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَمِنْ الدُّعَاءِ فَإِنَّهُ مِفْتَاحُ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَلَا يُعَجِّلُ فَيَقُولُ : قَدْ دَعَوْت فَلَمْ يُسْتَجَبْ لِي وَلْيَتَحَرَّ الْأَوْقَاتَ الْفَاضِلَةَ : كَآخِرِ اللَّيْلِ وَأَدْبَارِ الصَّلَوَاتِ وَعِنْدَ الْأَذَانِ وَوَقْتَ نُزُولِ الْمَطَرِ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ...اهـ

----------


## الطيبوني

> إذَا تَدَبَّرْت لَمْ تَجِدْ بَيْنَ الْأَوَّلِينَ فِي كَلِمَاتِهِمْ فِي أَفْضَلِ الْأَعْمَالِ كَبِيرَ اخْتِلَافٍ . وَمَا اشْتَبَهَ أَمْرُهُ عَلَى الْعَبْدِ فَعَلَيْهِ بِالِاسْتِخَارَ  ةِ الْمَشْرُوعَةِ فَمَا نَدِمَ مَنْ اسْتَخَارَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> وَقَدْ تَضَافَرَتِ النُّصُوصُ عَلَى أَنَّ الصَّلَاةَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الصَّدَقَةِ ، وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَفِي وَقْتِ مُوَاسَاةِ الْمُضْطَرِّ تَكُونُ الصَّدَقَةُ أَفْضَلَ .
> أَوْأَنَّ أَفْضَلَ لَيْسَتْ عَلَى بَابِهَا، بَلِ الْمُرَادُ بِهَا الْفَضْلُ الْمُطْلَقُ ، أَوِ الْمُرَادُ: مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْأَعْمَالِ،فحذفت "من" وَهِي مُرَادة. اهـ


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم أبو مالك المديني

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاكما مثله أيها الأخوان الكريمان .

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

> ذكر العجلوني رحمه الله تعالى هذا النص في: (كشف الخفاء ومزيل الإلباس)، فقال: (ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل (وفي لفظ أعظم) من جبر القلوب). قال في المقاصد: (لا أعرفه في المرفوع، والمشهور على الألسنة (ما عبد الله بشيء أفضل من جبر الخواطر بدل القلوب). 
> وبهذا يعلم أن هذا الكلام لا يعرف عند أهل العلم بأنه حديث نبوي وإنما هو مما اشتهر على ألسنة الناس.
> وسؤالي: هل تصح هذه المقولة أو فيها مخالفة؟


=======================
#أكاذيب (حول جبر الخواطر)
https://www.facebook.com/IncorrectAh...707986/?type=3

#أكاذيب (حول جبر الخواطر)
1- قال سفيان الثوري ما رأيت عبادة أعظم وأجل من جبر الخواطر.
2- في الجنة باب اسمه باب جبر الخواطر.
3- قيل للشعرواي: "ايه يامولانا أفضل عبادة أعملها تقربني من ربنا سُبحانه وتعالي، خصوصًا إني في أواخر عُمري؟" الشيخ قاله: خَمن أنت يا دكتور حُسام ايه أفضل عبادة ؟!! الدكتور حُسام قاله: الصلاة؟ الشيخ قاله لا .. قاله طيب الصيام؟ قاله لا .. قاله العُمرة ؟ قاله لا... ورد الشيخ عليه وقاله أفضل عبادة هي: "جبر الخاطر".
==================
كل ما سبق هو كذب، ويخالف نصوص شرعية ثابتة.
- القول الأول: قول باطل منكر فاسد، وليس لمثل سفيان الثوري أن يخطر على باله حتى.
بل هو غالب الحال من كذاب صوفي أو داعية من دعاة المحن على الفضائيات، فهل جبر الخاطر أعظم وأجل من الصلاة والصيام والحج ؟!
سبحانك ربي هذا بهتن عظيم.
2- القول الثاني: قول كذب، لا دليل عليه من القرآن والسنة، أن جبر الخاطر من أبواب الجنة، فهذا قول يخالف ما جاء في الأحاديث الصحيحة وكلام العلماء.
جاء في فتاوى إسلام ويب (وقد عرض الأدلة): ولهذه الأبواب أسماء ثبتت بنصوص شرعية، مثل: الصلاة والجهاد والصدقة والريان والأيمن وباب الكاظمين الغيظ، ومنها ما اختاره بعض العلماء لإشارات وإيماءات في النصوص مثل: باب التوبة أو الذكر أو العلم أو الراضين أو الحج. ا.هـ
3- كلام منكر، بل هو كما بالنقطة (1)، استُنكر قول أنها أعظم عبادة لأنها لا يمكن أن تكون أعظم من أركان الإسلام، ولكن هنا جاء الأمر بكل بجاحة أن حتى الصلاة والصيام والعمرة ليست أفضل عبادات للتقرب لله بها.
وهذه القصة متناقلة دون بيان لكونها وقعت أم لا، والشعرواي انتشر بعد موته قصص فيها خرافات ومبالغات، فلا نثبت القول عليه ولا ننفيه، فهو كان له كلام غير صحيح كثير، ومعتقدات باطلة وسبق بيان بعضها على الصفحة هنا.
قال ﷺ: "إنَّ اللهَ تعالى قال: من عادى لي وليًّا، فقدْ آذنتُه بالحربِ، وما تقرَّب إليَّ عبدي بشيءٍ أحبَّ إليَّ مما افترضتُه عليه، وما يزالُ عبدي يتقربُ إليَّ بالنوافلِ حتى أُحبُّه ...". صحيح. صحيح الجامع. الألباني.
جبر الخواطر، أمر طيب، له شواهد كثيرة، حث الشرع على معناه، ولكن لفظه نفسه ليس بموجود في الشرع، ولا حكم معين يترتب على شيء اسمه جبر الخاطر.
ومن الأحاديث الصحيحة التي فيها ما هو في معنى جبر الخاطر:
-----------------------------------------------------------
1- قال ﷺ: " حقُّ المسلمِ على المسلمِ خمسٌ. وفي روايةٍ: خمسٌ تجبُ للمسلمِ على أخيهِ: ردُّ السلامِ، وتشميتُ العاطسِ، وإجابةُ الدعوةِ، وعيادةُ المريضِ، واتِّباعُ الجنائزِ". صحيح مسلم
2- قال ﷺ: " لا تحاسَدوا، ولا تَناجَشوا، ولا تباغَضوا، ولا تدابروا، ولا يبِعْ بعضُكُم علَى بيعِ بعضٍ، وَكونوا عبادَ اللَّهِ إخوانًا المسلمُ أخو المسلمِ، لا يظلِمُهُ ولا يخذلُهُ، ولا يحقِرُهُ التَّقوَى ههُنا ويشيرُ إلى صدرِهِ ثلاثَ مرَّاتٍ بحسبِ امرئٍ منَ الشَّرِّ أن يحقِرَ أخاهُ المُسلمَ، كلُّ المسلمِ علَى المسلمِ حرامٌ، دمُهُ، ومالُهُ، وَعِرْضُهُ". صحيح مسلم.

والله أعلى وأعلم
ميسرة أحمد عبدالله
===================
للمراسلة الفورية على رقم الواتساب: للتحقق من الأحاديث والرسائل التي تصلك على جوالك أو تقابلك على النت أو أي استفسار أو طلب بحث عن فتوى أو مساعدة في مشكلة اجتماعية: 00201007208490
* بيان المكذوب من الأحاديث المنتشرة:
- صفحة: الأحاديث غير الصحيحة المنتشرة - جبهة دفاع قناة الأمة الفضائية www.facebook.com/IncorrectAhadithDiffused
- القناة على التيلجرام: telegram.me/IncorrectAhadithDiffused
* للأسئلة والاستفسارات الشرعية والمساعدة في حل المشاكل الاجتماعية والأسرية ومشاكل الشباب: - صفحة: اسمعوا واعوا - نصائح وإرشادات للمسلمين والمسلمات
www.facebook.com/Listen.and.realize
====================

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا .


وجزاكم آمين

----------

